# ijsselfänge!



## Zanderprofie (10. August 2012)

Hallo,ich fahre regelmäßig zur Ijssel und fische dort erfolgreich auf Zander.Mich würde mal so interessieren was andere Leute so an der Ijssel fangen.Ich fische vom Ufer mit Köfi und Gufi!Na,ja dann Viel Spass und berichtet mal.LG


----------



## Heiko112 (10. August 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Schwarzmeergrundeln 
Schwarzmeergrundeln 
Schwarzmeergrundeln

oder einen der anderen Namen die die Viecher haben, selbst beim Vertikalangeln auf Gummifisch die grösser sind als sie selbst.

:c


----------



## saf3ty_first (21. August 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

also ich fahre auch gerne zur ijssel aber irgendwie habe ich keinen erfolg seit wochen,
wels barbe barsch und nase hatte ich ,bei deventer gefangen ,
wie ist deine technik auf zander angelst du auch vom ufer aus in den buhnen....|uhoh:


----------



## zanderzone (21. August 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Eigentlich nur Zander, aber ich konnte vor ein paar Wochen dort meinen ersten Wels fangen!


----------



## Zanderprofie (21. August 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*



saf3ty_first schrieb:


> also ich fahre auch gerne zur ijssel aber irgendwie habe ich keinen erfolg seit wochen,
> wels barbe barsch und nase hatte ich ,bei deventer gefangen ,
> wie ist deine technik auf zander angelst du auch vom ufer aus in den buhnen....|uhoh:


 Hi,angel in den Buhnen.Habe noch keinen Wels dort gefangen.Einen Zander fängt man meistens wohl.lg


----------



## Zanderprofie (30. September 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Hi,fängt keiner was???Sehe so viele die ,die Fische in die Tüten packen.Oder ist die Ijssel schon leer gefischt???


----------



## zorra (30. September 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hi,fängt keiner was???Sehe so viele die ,die Fische in die Tüten packen.Oder ist die Ijssel schon leer gefischt???


 ....genau deshalb kann man öfter mal schweigen...leer ist sie natürlch nicht aber es sind nicht die Bestände die es mal waren...nicht desto Trotz gibt es noch gute Zander und Hechte....grosse Barben und Rapfen sowieso.
gr.zorra


----------



## Mikey3110 (30. September 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Ich war diese Jahr 5x an verschiedenen Buhnen und hab nur 1x einen Stacheligen auf die Schuppen legen können.
Mittags um eins und bei prallem Sonnenschein.
Ist schon ein Gewässer für sich...
Zu den Topzeiten konnte ich dort noch nichts überzeugen.
Ich sag mir nach jedem Schneidertag "hier fährste nicht mehr hin" und lande aber doch wieder an der Ijssel... 
Aufgegeben wird hier nicht!!!!


----------



## Camouflage (30. September 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

hey,
ich mag das stück in zupthen auch nicht sonderlich, aber wenn man weit genug von der slippe und den gängigen stellen entfernt fischt, läufts noch halbwegs,...
war heute mit meiner freundin bei tim aufm boot eingeladen und wir konnten 5 zander, n hecht und ca. 10 barsche verhaften,..
aber echt übel was das für n unterschied macht ob wir mit meiner 8ps gfk mühle unterwegs sind, oder mit tims 25er aluschale,...
wenn wir die selben strecken mit meiner schüssel gefahren wären, hätten wir nur die hälfte an "angelzeit" gehabt,... #q
aber bald wirds kälter, dann kommts ja zum glück nichtmehr dermaßen aufs "strecke machen" an,..

liebe grüße,
nils

edit:
das beste an zupthen ist die frittenbude an der spundwand,.... :-D


----------



## Zanderprofie (1. November 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Hallo,was meint ihr sind die Zander noch in den Buhnen oder sind die schon in tiefe Teiche gezogen?lg


----------



## zanderzone (1. November 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Vereinzelt werden sie schon in die tiefen Löcher gezogen sein, aber der Hauptteil wird noch in den Buhnen stecken! Ich denke noch ein, zwei Wochen dann wird der Spuk in der Ijssel vorbei sein und die Seen werden punkten.


----------



## zorra (1. November 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Zander und Hecht bleiben das ganze Jahr in den Buhnen solange es Futter gibt...im Herbst und Winter gibt es auch die besseren Fische...es ist natürlich auch Strecken abhängig sind Baggerlöcher,Häfen oder andere Einläufe in der Nähe sind die Aussichten dort besser...es ist ein trugschluss das die Fische alle Kilometer weit in ein B-Loch ziehen...da wo keins ist können sie auch nicht hin...aber als Uferangler ist es ein hartes Brot...immer soweit die Füsse tragen.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (2. November 2012)

Da is wat dran! Ich kann auch nur von meiner Strecke sprechen!


----------



## Tim78 (2. November 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Zu Zeit geht kaum was .... Die Fische beißen weder in den Buhnen noch in den Seen gescheit; warten wir dieses Wetterchaos nochmal ab und schauen dann...
Wobei die Seen echt überbewertet werden ... es wandern nur geringe Teile der Zander dort hin .Grund für die massen fänge ist viel mehr das sich die Zander bestände in die tiefen Regionen zurück ziehen und da die tiefen stellen in einem See meistens eine geringere Fläche aufweisen wie die Flachen kommt es einen so vor alls ob die Fische alle dorthin ziehen. Ich denke ein großteil der Fische ist das ganze Jahr dort . Man überlege mal ein paar Jahre zurück da haben wir jedes Jahr im winter unsere zander vom Ufer gefangen wir mußten nur mehr suchen nach den tieferen abschnitten wo sie sich dann aufhielten . Ich fische im Winter auch in den Buhnen und kann dort auch große Zander verhaften und auch die menge passt man muss sich nur die passenden Stellen raussuchen !


----------



## zorra (2. November 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Ja richtig....vom Land aus ist es ein hartes Brot.... dennoch konnte ein Kumpel im Okt.paar richtige Knaller landen der grösste Zander war 101cm und 92cm und einen Hecht von 117cm der Rest waren zwei Barsche und Schneidertage....wie gesagt laufen,laufen bis es Blasen gibt oder ab ins Boot.....was zu leicht geht verliert an Wert.
gr.zorr


----------



## Zanderprofie (14. November 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Hi!Geht noch was an der Ijssel???????????????????


----------



## minden (14. November 2012)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*



zorra schrieb:


> .....was zu leicht geht verliert an Wert.


Wahre Worte....


----------



## zanderzone (19. August 2014)

*AW: ijsselfänge!*

Geht zur Zeit was, oder sind die Buhnen evtl. weg?


----------

